
The Silicon Valley Exodus Continues - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/05/the-silicon-valley-exodus-continues/
======
gumby
I'm semi-surprised that many people considered SF and SV synonymous. I moved
to Palo Alto in 84 and they have always seemed to have quite different
technical cultures (though SF has changed a lot more over the years in that
regard than the valley has). I did at various times live in SF too but the
pull of the Valley was too strong.

There have been VCs in SF for almost as long as there have been VCs BTW.
Hummer Winblad was the first to set up in then-sleepy Southpark back in the
mid 90s (before then the SF investors were mostly in the financial district)
and there were a lot of VC satellite offices opening up in SF in the late 90s
for the 2000 internet boom. Since about 2000 every one of my companies has
been funded by a mix of SV and SF investors.

I _was_ surprised last year to read that SF funding exceeded SV funding by a
large amount on a dollar basis. I assume that reflects the costs of trying to
rapidly scale retail businesses.

~~~
savgeborn
Silicone valley has been expanding since long time as more capital, human
resources and companies come to SV.

So no, it's not correct to say SF is not part of silicone valley, it has
started to become part of silicone valley now.

~~~
eaurouge
Considering you can't even spell the name of the region (after two attempts),
I doubt you're in a position to correct someone whose knowledge of the region
goes back to 1984.

------
forthwall
Is it really an exodus if you're moving only a few km north - in a place also
usually known as the greater silicon valley.

~~~
whack
SF and mountain view are about as far apart as Central NJ and NYC. The
difference in culture and lifestyle is about as comparable too.

~~~
forthwall
Bronx to south Brooklyn are also as far apart as SF and Mountain View. Though
you are right about lifestyle, I'd say culture is pretty much the same, at
least for techies.

------
KorematsuFred
Today I learned SF is not really considered part of Silicon Valley.

~~~
thruhiker
I work in Seattle tech and would say generally that we use SF, Bay Area and SV
interchangeably to refer to refer to both the Valley and City of SF combined.

~~~
sonnyblarney
Yeah. SF is definitely not the Valley, but from the outside, they are
generally used interchangeably.

------
manishsharan
but why ? Isn't SF just as expensive if not more expensive than SV ?

~~~
shmooth
It’s got more ayn rand types

They live on their own form of welfare called Venture Capital

------
shmooth
SF is still SV duh

